# Dyna Gro



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I have a hard time locating pumice in Dallas, but I found this media. Dropping acid on that material doesn't make it fizz but the word "silicate" bothers me a bit...

Does it sound like it can be used as a substitute for pumice?

--Nikolay


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Try this: http://www.dallasbonsai.com


----------

